# lamiglas insane surf rods any good? vs St croix avid or Star paraflex



## jmdesignz2 (Jan 8, 2016)

Any feedback on these lamiglas rods?

Looking for a mid-weight lure, long range surf spinning rod to pair with a penn SSV 5500 or 6500 (probably the 5500) 14lb braid

10 ft rod - max budget $200ish

Want stainless foot guides and fast action, rods that are lightest weight in oz. Would like to be able to work pencil poppers, spoons and metal jigs.

Was also considering St Croix Avid or Star Paraflex spinning around 10ft

Thanks


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

At least look at Tsunami airwave elite and the daiwa coastal salt pro series . Their nice


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

What's your weight range? 1-3 oz?


----------



## jmdesignz2 (Jan 8, 2016)

About that and up to 5oz im thinking


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

If our gonna spend around 200 might I suggest a Carolina cast pro.


----------

